# ground rods



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes you do, that is the service ground rod since it is remote, a building requires it's own ground rod.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Shockdoc is correct. Doesn't it make more sense to place a grounding electrode as close as possible to ANY aberrant voltage that could find itself on your electrical system?


----------



## gplayer_24 (Dec 29, 2010)

The engineer directed us to put the ground rod at the service point and i didn't see anywhere in the code where it gave a footage away from a building when you needed to install a supplemental ground rod. Wouldn't the engineer/architect be the authority having jurisdiction if there is no local inspector.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Any detached structure fed with a feeder needs a grounding electrode. No exceptions


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

gplayer_24 said:


> The engineer directed us to put the ground rod at the service point and i didn't see anywhere in the code where it gave a footage away from a building when you needed to install a supplemental ground rod. Wouldn't the engineer/architect be the authority having jurisdiction if there is no local inspector.


Youre not allowed to use the building EGC as GEC


----------



## gplayer_24 (Dec 29, 2010)

the grounding electrode conductor is bonded at the service disconnect and is carried into the main panel inside where it is bonded with the building steel and water pipe. i don't agree with the supplemental rod since we are already carrying the the ground to the building from the service disconnect. wouldn't that give you to different potentials to ground. If say the meter and disconnect was only 10 feet from the building would you have to put a rod at the meter and disconnect and one next to the building? just don't understand where does the distance away from the building take affect. Can't find a distance in the code.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

gplayer_24 said:


> the grounding electrode conductor is bonded at the service disconnect and is carried into the main panel inside where it is bonded with the building steel and water pipe. i don't agree with the supplemental rod since we are already carrying the the ground to the building from the service disconnect. wouldn't that give you to different potentials to ground. If say the meter and disconnect was only 10 feet from the building would you have to put a rod at the meter and disconnect and one next to the building? just don't understand where does the distance away from the building take affect. Can't find a distance in the code.


Lightning strikes the building, where will the current travel to ? Your first solid link to ground is 75' away at the service. Consider your building a detached building since your service is remote.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

As everyone else here sufficiently said...lol...

Your building is definitely considered a remote building and it does require it's own ground rod in addition to the one for the meter. 

Engineers aren't ever wrong are they...? ::said sarcastically:: LOL

Steve from NYC


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

icefalkon said:


> Engineers aren't ever wrong are they...? ::said sarcastically:: LOL


heaven forbid.....



>


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Shockdoc is correct. Doesn't it make more sense to place a grounding electrode as close as possible to ANY aberrant voltage that could find itself on your electrical system?


Please explain why.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

aren't we to make to the concrete rebar as well here....? ~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> aren't we to make to the concrete rebar as well here....? ~CS~


 
Depends, maybe the rebar constitutes an electrode or it may not. If he used a CEE, then he doesn't need a rod.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Pool*



RIVETER said:


> Shockdoc is correct. Doesn't it make more sense to place a grounding electrode as close as possible to ANY aberrant voltage that could find itself on your electrical system?


What is there was a pool in between both structures on an old 3 wire system and someone lifted the ground/neutral ? Is a ground rod still a good idea ?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Depends, maybe the rebar constitutes an electrode or it may not. If he used a CEE, then he doesn't need a rod.


Rebar encased in concrete can absolutely count as an UFER ground. But from the OP's description he doesn't have that available in this instance.

Steve from NYC


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

icefalkon said:


> Rebar encased in concrete can absolutely count as an UFER ground. But from the OP's description he doesn't have that available in this instance.
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
Of course it can. But not just any rebar or any size. That's why I said what I said.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Cletis said:


> What is there was a pool in between both structures on an old 3 wire system and someone lifted the ground/neutral ? Is a ground rod still a good idea ?


I would say that the ground rod is for aberrant voltage currents and not for normal neutral currents. 75' away, or not, you have to enter the building in some fashion. If the building/house receives even a portion of a fractured lightning strike you would want it to go to ground as quickly as possible; A rod at the building would be safest.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

gplayer_24 said:


> The engineer directed us to put the ground rod at the service point and i didn't see anywhere in the code where it gave a footage away from a building when you needed to install a supplemental ground rod. Wouldn't the engineer/architect be the authority having jurisdiction if there is no local inspector.


The engineer- Horses
ASS

US- The Horses mouth


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL Shock...I'm using that...


----------



## rlitland (Sep 7, 2012)

*Ground Rod*

Too much grounding is never an issue. The extra ground rod is not a requirement but if you add another you need to make sure they are all connected together so as to have a single grounding electrode system. All metal structure, rebar, and water piping should be part of the grounding electrode system as well.


----------

